# 2 day split needed



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Hello

So, i can never make my mind up weather to cut bulk, two day split 3 day etc or if i want to concentrate on size or strength!!!!!!!!

any way i have been doing a two day split, 2 days on two days off. as i get to the gym sporadically due to my job. I am doing two day split, two excesizes for each body part, (one for arms) and just one warm up set and one work set, trying to his a set number of reps, if i hit it i raise the weight next session. (a bit like Regx)

but i want to concentrate on building strength as i have been lifting weights on and off for 10 years and i dont think im particularly strong.

I fugure that if i concentrate on getting strong, size will come with it eventually.So could you guys help me with a 2 day split? i want to up all my lifts.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Day 1: DB Incline bench (alternate with Flat BB bench weekly), Military Press, Bent over rows, Wide grip Pullups, Dips.

Day 2: Squats, SLDLs, Leg Press, Calf Raises

Day 3: Deadlifts (5x5)

I know it's 3 days, but I find this works really well for basic size and strength, I train tues morning, thursday night Sunday afternoon, weights have gone every session since I started it (only 4 weeks!!).


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

For a good 2 day routine which has proven successful for a lot of people, check out the link in my sig.


----------

